# WARNING! Fake Oris Aquis on Ebay



## Kattywampus (Mar 4, 2018)

Guys,

I found these videos on youtube about fake Oris Aquis being sold on eBay. I bought one as well, and I was tricked! I did notice the box was a little beat up and faded, but the watch itself looked perfect. It was wrapped in plastic and even had the Oris Aquis hang tag! I complicated things by sending it off to my friend who wanted to buy it from me. I ended up winning the auction for $620 (turned out to be $650 with tax eBay added).

So I'm in the process of getting the watch sent back to me and I'll initiate the return process with eBay. The youtuber who posted the fake Aquis videos did get his money back from eBay with the 100% buyer protection guarantee. So that's good.

I never thought someone would fake a modern Oris Aquis! That's why my guard was down.

Here are the links (2 videos)


----------



## Kattywampus (Mar 4, 2018)

Here are the 2 pictures I took of the fake before sending it off. Notice the low-quality finishing of the watch holder.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Disagree!!*

Watched both videos and I am not convinced any Aquis shown is fake. Just my opinion, not having handled them.

The watches look legit with any differences due to factory variations. This happens with Tudor and Rolex too.

The boxes and watch holders may not be real, or possibly Oris uses several box makers, but nothing on the watches raises red flags to me.


----------



## Kattywampus (Mar 4, 2018)

*Re: Disagree!!*

I plan to take the suspected fake into an authorized dealer here in Denver when I get it back from my friend. Why would a real watch be put in fake boxes?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Disagree!!*



Kattywampus said:


> Why would a real watch be put in fake boxes?


Have no idea, maybe they are not fake boxes, but supplied by different box makers. Factory variations. The books sure look real too.

The movements are the key, and the SW200 appears to be real, making me think the whole Aquis is real.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Yikes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

*Re: Disagree!!*



Kattywampus said:


> I plan to take the suspected fake into an authorized dealer here in Denver when I get it back from my friend. Why would a real watch be put in fake boxes?


Please do. If you can, get pics of any noted discrepancies. On first glace at the two pics you posted, I don't see anything glaringly obvious that screams "fake" to me. But your pics aren't exactly ideal to do a comparative analysis with, and you still have protective wrap on the watch as well.

In any case, I'd certainly be interested in knowing how it turns out in the end, and if it is a fake, how you're able to tell.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I have 4 Oris all with SW200, 3 with display backs and 2 Aquis from the previous generation. 

The 3 red rotors I can see look like the ones in the videos, no writing or engraving in the red portion of the rotors. They look like the rotors in the video.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> I have 4 Oris all with SW200, 3 with display backs and 2 Aquis from the previous generation.
> 
> The 3 red rotors I can see look like the ones in the videos, no writing or engraving in the red portion of the rotors. They look like the rotors in the video.


What about the date wheel font though?


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Watched both videos and I am not convinced any Aquis shown is fake. Just my opinion, not having handled them.
> 
> The watches look legit with any differences due to factory variations. This happens with Tudor and Rolex too.
> 
> The boxes and watch holders may not be real, or possibly Oris uses several box makers, but nothing on the watches raises red flags to me.


Did you see the font on the date wheel? That looks totally wrong


----------



## frigaliment (Jan 28, 2018)

this looks real to me... I've had an oris sold to me from an AD before where the box/holder were not in the ideal shape/condition.


----------



## techturismo (Dec 12, 2019)

yankeexpress said:


> I have 4 Oris all with SW200, 3 with display backs and 2 Aquis from the previous generation.
> 
> The 3 red rotors I can see look like the ones in the videos, no writing or engraving in the red portion of the rotors. They look like the rotors in the video.


Not on the red rotor... I believe this is the inscription the reviewer was referring to..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kattywampus (Mar 4, 2018)

I actually sent an email to Oris Support to ask them about suspected fakes on eBay. I admitted to them if we just go to an authorized dealer, we wouldn't be having this discussion, but I thought they'd might want to know about it. And... if they could confirm the "fake" on ebay is fake. So there's that. Wonder if they'll get back to me. I told them I am trying to warn others in watch forums.


----------



## Kattywampus (Mar 4, 2018)

I also plan to make my own youtube video comparing my real Oris Aquis, to the suspected fake. I'll let you know when I post it. Watch is getting FedEx'd back to me from Seattle area tomorrow.


----------



## techturismo (Dec 12, 2019)

I found an Asian online market selling Oris Acquis and "super Replica" watches.. claiming the case and bracelets are authentic.. Mechanism is "Swiss"...

So yeah..



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techturismo (Dec 12, 2019)

Roughly 600usd for the acquis 2017. The seller in Cali has 6 or more accounts, selling fake looking Gshock and auctioning Aquis 1 or 2 items per week..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helson_hyped (Dec 25, 2017)

They could have used a different term to verify 26 jewels instead of "26 JEW" just saying.

SM-N960U


----------



## techturismo (Dec 12, 2019)

Same inscription as on the authentic, but the laser engravings are too thin on the fake.

And the "SWISS MADE ORIS HIGH MECH" inscription on the rotor is thicker on the fake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The watch is so good if it is a fake that I’d have a pro look at it and give their opinion. The fact that “My Oris” was unable to find the watch doesn’t mean a huge amount as I once had a similar result from a genuine watch and Oris had to “fix” the database to get it to register.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Everything is faked - literally EVERYTHING. 




Just saying. Always buy the seller


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Been looking at a lot of Oris on EBay. Who is the seller? 

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------

